# The Official Vapers Tongue Thread



## ShaneW

For the past 2 nights, the juice that i have been vaping all day just loses flavour, completely... It's weird, it's like inhaling plain VG, I assume. Slight sweetness but no nice flavours whatsoever.

First night I was really confused... changed coil, cleaned tank, replaced the juice... no change. If I vape another flavour, it's perfect but that particular flavour is just dead. Gave the juice to the wife to try and she says it's got a strong flavour.

Then i wake up, grab the same tank, with same juice that i couldn't taste the night before... and it's fine. All back to normal.

Very strange indeed. Luckily it has only happened at night, about an hour before bed or it might really bother me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

@ShaneW . If you read the other threads about this you will learm that it's your nose reaction to an overload of a smell/taste . Same if you were to stand in a butchery for the whole day .Eventually your nose tones down the smell of meat. To counter this change flavours every few hours or smell dark roasted coffee beans for 5 mins .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ET

yes all you need is to shock your nose back to reality. make it realise your vape is a good thing to smell and taste. if you don't have strong coffee handy, your armpit will do in a pinch, or one of your socks if you've been wearing shoes all day long

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## crack2483

Sheesh, wish my nose would switch off to certain natural occurrences 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dr Evil

My way of avoiding vapours tongue is when i get home i switch tanks to something with a different flavour, my adv is VM4, at night I'll switch to something else completely. Thus far it's worked for me. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW

Thanks for the advice guys...

An hour into the day, it hit me again. Only have instant coffee at home so gonna try shock it with some VM menthol ice


----------



## Allan

I switch between menthol and energy drink and find that helps a lot


----------



## JakesSA

I'll second the menthol solution. I usually add a bit of Liqua apple or cherry with the menthol to keep it interesting.


----------



## BhavZ

What really helps me is eating a Halls Eucalyptus menthol sweet. Really clears the nasal passages, only downside is that you cant taste anything until the flavour of the sweet wears off lol but that is the case with any mint sweet that you consume. 

Another way if you don't have menthol juice or sweets is to sniff on some vicks vapour rub as that is also a menthol based substance which helps to clean out the nasal cavities and gets you vaping again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

I always start the day with a cayenne pepper shooter, followed by a really strong espresso. If that doesn't wake up your taste buds then nothing will.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

Alex said:


> I always start the day with a cayenne pepper shooter, followed by a really strong espresso. If that doesn't wake up your taste buds then nothing will.


What is a cayenne pepper shooter?


----------



## Alex

BhavZ said:


> What is a cayenne pepper shooter?



Tsp of organic cayenne pepper in a small espresso cup/shooter glass, add some warm water, give a little stir, and down it.

Only burns for a few seconds, but it does absolute wonders for your body. Which I can attest to after using it for 3 years. I take it twice a day if I can.

Here are some links if you're interested in the huge health benefits of this amazing stuff.
http://www.earthclinic.com/Remedies/cayenne.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Alex said:


> Tsp of organic cayenne pepper in a small espresso cup/shooter glass, add some warm water, give a little stir, and down it.
> 
> Only burns for a few seconds, but it does absolute wonders for your body. Which I can attest to after using it for 3 years. I take it twice a day if I can.
> 
> Here are some links if you're interested in the huge health benefits of this amazing stuff.
> http://www.earthclinic.com/Remedies/cayenne.html


Thanks man.. Looks very beneficial, definitely going to give it a shot (excuse the pun)!


----------



## ShaneW

Damn that sounds good... I'm keen


----------



## ShaneW

So it's been 5 days and I can't seem to kill this vapers tongue. It's slowly killing the pleasure of vaping for me.

Tried vaping menthol for half a day a time, 3 times. Been drinking plenty water. Even sniffing the Nescafe classic bottle everytime I walk past...

Worst part is the taste box is on its way here

My wife is now also complaining that all the juices taste the same, think it's hitting her aswell... This sucks!

Think I'll go get some coffee beans tomorrow.

I can taste the flavor on the 1st exhale, only if I exhale through my nose. Thereafter... squat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

I'm experiencing it as well


----------



## johan

Just hang on @ShaneW , every person recover differently - it took me the best part of 10 days to get over it, some people much quicker.


----------



## annemarievdh

Found this, most of what you guys said's in here but still, here it is anyway : 

http://www.cyclopsvapor.com/dealing-with-curing-vapers-tongue/

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## BhavZ

What is your vitamin intake like? Perhaps increase your intake of B12 and Zinc. e-How suggest that it could be due to a lack of B12 and/or zinc.


----------



## ShaneW

sorry to hear that @annemarievdh 

@johan ... thanks you have given me hope

@BhavZ ... I have no idea, I shall take those vitamen tabs my wife bought for me  prepared to try anything at this stage


----------



## BhavZ

ShaneW said:


> sorry to hear that @annemarievdh
> 
> @johan ... thanks you have given me hope
> 
> @BhavZ ... I have no idea, I shall take those vitamen tabs my wife bought for me  prepared to try anything at this stage


Also apart from drinking water, also try drinking rooibos tea instead of coffee as much as possible, rooibos tea is wonderful product that helps with rejuvenating the body.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

thanks for the link @annemarievdh, gonna try some of those. And hope you manage to cure yours soon aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Hope yours will be gone soon. Mine is caused by the flu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

I was going to say for those that get vapers tongue, maybe some of you are getting mild flu or some other illness and that is affecting your sense of taste.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShaneW

@Silver... I was in JHB last week and the dry climate always kills my sinuses for the week. I recovered on the weekend after being back at the coast, but that is when the issue started. It seems they could be linked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Okay I have it. What's up with that??? Feel like slug. Anyone got any good cures???


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Herewith a previous thread detailing the unfortunate phenomenon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW

Mine passed after about 5 days. Not sure exactly what made it disappear as I was trying everything.

I vaped VM Guevara, which has a very strong and unique taste. Woke up in the morning and it was gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I have a dash of vapers tongue... everything was fine this morning and then Erica (Standard REO that I have been using the most) felt weak and ineffectual... I thought it was time to try the Rayon so I ripped out the cotton wick and put in a nice little Rayon wick...

I was so unimpressed and thought the flavour was really subdued and put the Rayon away and thought that's not for me... did a cotton coil and it was also really weak... cleaned the contacts... still nothing... cleaned the whole REO in hot water from top to tail and then built a new coil because the coil was over a month old and I thought it was maybe that...

Nope still not good... reached for Avril (the new SL/LP) that kicks like a mule and at least I started to taste a bit... 

The cloud production on all the REO's is 100% fine but I'm hardly tasting the Menthol Ice...

So it's not Erica's fault and hopefully my tongue will be back in action tomorrow!

Will test Rayon again when my tongue is back to normal!


----------



## Paulie

I had it on Friday and found that the only way I could get rid of it is sleep it off  I am curious if there is any other technique to get rid of it quickly?


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> I had it on Friday and found that the only way I could get rid of it is sleep it off  I am curious if there is any other technique to get rid of it quickly?


 
If you search the forums there are a whole lot of different things you can do... From eating Marmite to a whole heap of other ideas...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> If you search the forums there are a whole lot of different things you can do... From eating Marmite to a whole heap of other ideas...


I hear some of the guys saying they vape menthol but that wouldn't work for @Rob Fisher seeing as that's his old faithful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> If you search the forums there are a whole lot of different things you can do... From eating Marmite to a whole heap of other ideas...


 
The only thing that worked for me, you basically gag Vapers Tongue in no time totally out of your mouth:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

I've had this problem for a while now, it is gradually starting to let up now. None of the home remedies worked. Ginger tea worked as a booster but didn't have a permanent effect, vaping menthols and mints for at least 3 days straight seems to have the best effect. Anyways, flavours are starting to come back, slowly. Been going on for 10 weeks now, yes folks, 10 weeks. No fun at all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Here is a thread on vaper's fatigue: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapors-fatigue.2597/.
Wow, that is a long time @BumbleBee. Glad to hear of some recovery in progress.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Here is a thread on vaper's fatigue: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapors-fatigue.2597/.
> Wow, that is a long time @BumbleBee. Glad to hear of some recovery in progress.


 
Thanks! I couldn't remember what it was called!


----------



## Yiannaki

BumbleBee said:


> I've had this problem for a while now, it is gradually starting to let up now. None of the home remedies worked. Ginger tea worked as a booster but didn't have a permanent effect, vaping menthols and mints for at least 3 days straight seems to have the best effect. Anyways, flavours are starting to come back, slowly. Been going on for 10 weeks now, yes folks, 10 weeks. No fun at all!


Wow! 10 weeks? That must have driven you insane! I hope you vape all the juices u weren't crazy about during the time  that way u wouldn't taste them even if u hated them and you wouldn't let them go to waste.


----------



## Alex

freshly ground coffee is supposed to do the trick, apparently you need to smell it to reset your taste buds if I recall.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

My top tip (works for me) - Brush your teeth and tongue as per usual, gargle some Listerine; wait for about 30 mins and try again. Let me know if this works for anyone else as well (Warning, @Rob Fisher - your results may vary, since you are already a menthol man )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Pulling out my tongue and using the gentle cycle in the washing machine does a good job.

P.S. Don't use fabric softener. Or bleach.

But seriously...
*Table Water Crackers*






A water cracker Photo Credit Stockbyte/Stockbyte/Getty Images
Eating table water crackers -- thin, dry crackers made with flour and water that have a crispy texture -- effectively cleanses the palate of almost any flavor. A research study, "Efficacy of Various Palate Cleansers with Representative Foods" published in the February 2009 journal "Chemosensory Perception," indicates that table water crackers successfully cleansed the palate of test subjects of all flavors, including sweet, bitter, fatty, astringent, hot/spicy, cooling and non-lingering. It was the only palate cleanser in the study that cleared the taste buds of all tested flavors. You can buy table water crackers in the cracker aisle of your grocery store or make them at home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Yiannaki said:


> Wow! 10 weeks? That must have driven you insane! I hope you vape all the juices u weren't crazy about during the time  that way u wouldn't taste them even if u hated them and you wouldn't let them go to waste.


It's still driving me nuts! Getting better though, I can at least distinguish sweet tastes, I get the sweetness from caramel types but not the caramel flavour, everything else just tastes like steam. The only flavour that I've really tasted was Zodiac Mango, and wow what a juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

BumbleBee said:


> It's still driving me nuts! Getting better though, I can at least distinguish sweet tastes, I get the sweetness from caramel types but not the caramel flavour, everything else just tastes like steam. The only flavour that I've really tasted was Zodiac Mango, and wow what a juice!


Maybe stay on the look out for a fireball e juice  it could give the buds a nice wake up call 

In all seriousness, hope your taste comes back ASAP. So many juices to try, so little time. And vapers tongue wastes that precious time!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> Pulling out my tongue and using the gentle cycle in the washing machine does a good job.
> 
> P.S. Don't use fabric softener. Or bleach.
> 
> But seriously...
> *Table Water Crackers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A water cracker Photo Credit Stockbyte/Stockbyte/Getty Images
> Eating table water crackers -- thin, dry crackers made with flour and water that have a crispy texture -- effectively cleanses the palate of almost any flavor. A research study, "Efficacy of Various Palate Cleansers with Representative Foods" published in the February 2009 journal "Chemosensory Perception," indicates that table water crackers successfully cleansed the palate of test subjects of all flavors, including sweet, bitter, fatty, astringent, hot/spicy, cooling and non-lingering. It was the only palate cleanser in the study that cleared the taste buds of all tested flavors. You can buy table water crackers in the cracker aisle of your grocery store or make them at home.


Adding this to my list of things to try, thanks 

My mom also suggested that it may be low electrolytes, something to do with sodium receptors and nerve endings or something. Tried knocking back a couple bottles of powerade, no effect. Next up going to try some Rehydrate sachets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

BumbleBee said:


> Adding this to my list of things to try, thanks
> 
> My mom also suggested that it may be low electrolytes, something to do with sodium receptors and nerve endings or something. Tried knocking back a couple bottles of powerade, no effect. Next up going to try some Rehydrate sachets.


 
Don't know if this applies to you specifically, but reducing your caffeine intake could also help with overall dehydration (which is to my understanding, one of the base causes of vaper's mouth/tongue).
As a diuretic, caffeine severely reduces your body's ability to absorb fluids.

Could help to switch to tea/something else for a few days as your beverage of choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Check out this article - some possible things to try out: http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2014/03/vapers-tongue.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

WHeunis said:


> Don't know if this applies to you specifically, but reducing your caffeine intake could also help with overall dehydration (which is to my understanding, one of the base causes of vaper's mouth/tongue).


 
Yip this could certainly be an issue!


----------



## MarkK

water water water hydration hydration hydration

Glycerine drys the nasal passages and you cannot detect flavours with out moisture in your nose, Vapers tongue actually has nothing to do with the tongue, its all about the Olfactory senses in the nasal passage.
Your tongue is used to perceive bitter, sour, salt and lastly sweet. Your nose gives you the break down of the flavour/taste(this is why you cant taste food when you get sick, no nose)






As @Alex mentioned the smell of coffee is supposed to instantly reset the olfactory cells. Although I personally have not noticed improvements from coffee.
If water is not working for me I mix 2 tbl spoons of kosher salt to 1.5 to 2lt of luke warm- warm tap water and flush my nose out with it 
Sounds horrible but really works, the salt takes the sting out so you dont even notice water in there but once you are done and can breathe  wow

Watercrackers are good between wines or beers ;D for scrubbing the particles out your mouth.
With vaping you are putting those flavours through your nose, I wonder if i could get a water cracker up my nose

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

My water consumption has increased significantly, never drank the stuff, maybe a glass or two a week, but for the last 2 months I've been drinking 2 to 3 litres per day and enjoying it. Coke intake is now almost nil, coffee is down to 1 or 2 cups per day and switched from Douw Egberts pure indulgence to Ricoffee, also tried Chinese green tea for a whole week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

BumbleBee said:


> My water consumption has increased significantly, never drank the stuff, maybe a glass or two a week, but for the last 2 months I've been drinking 2 to 3 litres per day and enjoying it. Coke intake is now almost nil, coffee is down to 1 or 2 cups per day and switched from Douw Egberts pure indulgence to Ricoffee, also tried Chinese green tea for a whole week.


 
That's almost way too much health for my body to absorb all at once...

I'm still heavy on the coffee, but twice per week now, i drink Rooibos tea for the day - just to relax the body a bit.

I mean jeeeeez... i only just got off the stinkies 3 weeks ago!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

I drink at least 2 litres of water a day, 95% of it in the guise of espresso.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeTownZA

What @MarkK say's is 100% accurate. It is just your olfactory senses becoming too used to the "flavour". The same as after a while you begin to not smell the cologne you put on everyday but others do. What worked well for me was trying out juices I hadn't tried that were on the complete opposite end of the spectrum. Queenside from 5 Pawns is one that works wonders. I also found that drinking a lot of water as Mark said and Vaping on a very weak juice (I dulled it down heavily with VG) for a day was a good sacrifice to make to let my senses have a bit of a break. I don't Vape many flavours regularly and have 2 or 3 that are my ADV so I struggle with this fairly often. I've begun splitting these 3 juices across the day in stages. every 3 hours or so I will switch juices in any random order and try get the biggest contrast going.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

@BumbleBee, all that remains is shock treatment!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> @BumbleBee, all that remains is shock treatment!


I've tried that already

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MarkK

lol @VapeTownZA has seen my juice collection, i go from one bottle to the next just burning it off  There is no ADV, any flavour you ADV your brain will block out, its a protection mechanism built into your brain lol 

If your brain just keeps smelling some thing it turns that particular smell off, basically it assumes its getting the message wrong and shuts it down so life may continue unimpeeded by the smell of strawberry's or menthol ice as the case may be  This is why Fishermen dont care/notice how they smell  @Rob Fisher hehe.

I'm sure you smell nice and minty  lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeTownZA

Speaking of which. Maybe try out those fishermans friend mints. They may help for something.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Halls extra strength worked for me.


----------



## WHeunis

MarkK said:


> This is why Fishermen dont care/notice how they smell


 
Dude... just... wow...

It been happening for a few days now, but today it struck me. RIGHT IN THAT FACE!!!

You can add smokers to that fichermen statement.
HOLY.
FRIGGIN.
'MAZEBALLS!

I cannot believe that THIS is what I have been putting friends, family, pets, and fellow humans through for 20+ years, as a smoker.


PS: Is there some way to actually shut down my olfactory glands on demand? This is getting insane, i was able today to tell what soda my wife was drinking... IN THE NEXT FARKIN ROOM!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

VapeTownZA said:


> Speaking of which. Maybe try out those fishermans friend mints. They may help for something.


 
I was just thinking the same, got some this afternoon for my wife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

its nice to be free hey?

dude tomorrow have yourself a cinnamon pancake or some thing similar


----------



## BumbleBee

WHeunis said:


> Dude... just... wow...
> 
> It been happening for a few days now, but today it struck me. RIGHT IN THAT FACE!!!
> 
> You can add smokers to that fichermen statement.
> HOLY.
> FRIGGIN.
> 'MAZEBALLS!
> 
> I cannot believe that THIS is what I have been putting friends, family, pets, and fellow humans through for 20+ years, as a smoker.
> 
> 
> PS: Is there some way to actually shut down my olfactory glands on demand? This is getting insane, i was able today to tell what soda my wife was drinking... IN THE NEXT FARKIN ROOM!!!


Hahaha! I know right! I was in autozone the other day and had to take a step back from the guy at the counter, Winston is nasty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

VapeTownZA said:


> Speaking of which. Maybe try out those fishermans friend mints. They may help for something.


That is a good idea, but they are rather scarce around here....must remember next time I go into the shops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Alex said:


> freshly ground coffee is supposed to do the trick, apparently you need to smell it to reset your taste buds if I recall.


Dunno if it works for Vaping but all good perfume stores in the uk have jars of coffee beans floating around.

Acts similarly to a palette cleanser.

Could try eating something like a lemon sorbet/homemade ice tea to cleanse the palette?


----------



## Chef Guest

MarkK said:


> water water water hydration hydration hydration
> 
> Glycerine drys the nasal passages and you cannot detect flavours with out moisture in your nose, Vapers tongue actually has nothing to do with the tongue, its all about the Olfactory senses in the nasal passage.
> Your tongue is used to perceive bitter, sour, salt and lastly sweet. Your nose gives you the break down of the flavour/taste(this is why you cant taste food when you get sick, no nose)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As @Alex mentioned the smell of coffee is supposed to instantly reset the olfactory cells. Although I personally have not noticed improvements from coffee.
> If water is not working for me I mix 2 tbl spoons of kosher salt to 1.5 to 2lt of luke warm- warm tap water and flush my nose out with it
> Sounds horrible but really works, the salt takes the sting out so you dont even notice water in there but once you are done and can breathe  wow
> 
> Watercrackers are good between wines or beers ;D for scrubbing the particles out your mouth.
> With vaping you are putting those flavours through your nose, I wonder if i could get a water cracker up my nose


Please give details regarding your nose flushing ritual @MarkK !

Maybe post a video?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Chef Guest said:


> Dunno if it works for Vaping but all good perfume stores in the uk have jars of coffee beans floating around.
> 
> Acts similarly to a palette cleanser.
> 
> Could try eating something like a lemon sorbet/homemade ice tea to cleanse the palette?


 
Well I smell alot of coffee all day long, so either I'm just lucky, or there may be something to it.


----------



## MarkK

Dont buy this just use what ever you are comfortable with, I use basically a turkey baster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

MarkK said:


> Dont buy this just use what ever you are comfortable with, I use basically a turkey baster



Dude.

Are you actually serious?


----------



## MarkK

Never seen this before? It does amazing things for the sinus !


----------



## Chef Guest

MarkK said:


> Never seen this before? It does amazing things for the sinus !


No man! Why would I wanna pour salt water into my nose?!?!?!?

Like doing a suicide tequila on steroids!


----------



## MarkK

its not painfull at all, sniffing salt with tequila is painfull because its not diluted!

put 1 table spoon kosher salt into 1.5 to 2lt warm water and there will be no burn at all, promise!


----------



## Rob Fisher

MarkK said:


> Dont buy this just use what ever you are comfortable with, I use basically a turkey baster




The Squeeze Bottle is a better option than the Neti Pot especially if you are a sinus suffer like me!


----------



## Rob Fisher

And you get the little sachets with the "salt" included...


----------



## MarkK

Rob Fisher said:


> The Squeeze Bottle is a better option than the Neti Pot especially if you are a sinus suffer like me!


Will grab myself a nice 500ml sqweezy with a nice "Nose nozzle" for the snoz  Thanks rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

I suppose i better mention if you are like me and go cheap dont use normal table salt,
Kosher salt is pure non-Iodated salt. Do not flush nose with Iodated salt, not good!


----------



## Chef Guest

So this actually works?

And improves sense of smell, taste and sinuses?


----------



## MarkK

yea, I do it when ever i feel blocked, have been thinking about it for past 3 days. need to do it again as my sinuses seem to not drain properly... breathing gets more and more restricted over time... since discovering this i preach to everyone  but like you did they all assume SALT? ARE YOU MAD  but it works for me


----------



## Chef Guest

Very well.

I will try this thing.

And if it doesn't work I will find you and eat your liver!


----------



## MarkK

You will love it  And you are a chef, better sense of smell is an extra edge in your industry


----------



## Chef Guest

Doesn't it feel weird?


----------



## MarkK

a little hehe but its a relief kinda feeling


----------



## Chef Guest

I'm going to go and try it right now.

I'll be back...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

Incoming...


----------



## MarkK

Warm comfortable water and NON IODATED salt, i use kosher


----------



## Chef Guest

Ok. 

So I survived. Breathing a little easier, maybe I didn't use enough salt? I have a deviated septum from too many fights as a younger man so maybe that's why it isn't the miracle I expected it to be?

Far from a pleasant experience though.


----------



## Chef Guest

Ok. 

So I survived. Breathing a little easier, maybe I didn't use enough salt? I have a deviated septum from too many fights as a younger man so maybe that's why it isn't the miracle I expected it to be?

Far from a pleasant experience though.

Why non iodated?


----------



## MarkK

I read some thing about iodine irritating the nasal lining, I also have a deviated septum from being dropped on my face lol so yea that doesn't go away. after about 5 or 10 minutes you will notice clear breathing.

Also blow your nose to get remaining water out  It does take a little practice. I have noticed better results when i was less fearfull and used to the whole experience  The more water and constant flow the better result, alternate nostrils. Warmer water also loosens things up quicker, just dont burn yourself  

I told you it wouldn't sting though 

You can adjust salt to feeling, plain water burns! little salt and you dont notice anything other then water in your nose. TOO much salt burns and de hydrates, its like a big gulp of salt water lol, not recommended to go with loads of salt


----------



## Chef Guest

MarkK said:


> I read some thing about iodine irritating the nasal lining, I also have a deviated septum from being dropped on my face lol so yea that doesn't go away. after about 5 or 10 minutes you will notice clear breathing.
> 
> Also blow your nose to get remaining water out  It does take a little practice. I have noticed better results when i was less fearfull and used to the whole experience  The more water and constant flow the better result, alternate nostrils. Warmer water also loosens things up quicker, just dont burn yourself
> 
> I told you it wouldn't sting though
> 
> You can adjust salt to feeling, plain water burns! little salt and you dont notice anything other then water in your nose. TOO much salt burns and de hydrates, its like a big gulp of salt water lol, not recommended to go with loads of salt


Yeah, did both nostrils.

Used 2tsp kosher salt (iodated...) to about 500ml water. Did the procedure twice.


----------



## MarkK

I wonder if all kosher salt is iodated, i thought it was not supposed to be? Any way yea your nose should open up shortly after doing this.
For me i have a noticeable change in breathing, enough for me to keep doing it


----------



## Chef Guest

MarkK said:


> I wonder if all kosher salt is iodated, i thought it was not supposed to be? Any way yea your nose should open up shortly after doing this.
> For me i have a noticeable change in breathing, enough for me to keep doing it


Have never found non iodated kosher salt. And I live in a very Jewish neighborhood!

Will keep looking though.

Different salts have different properties, so using the right kind of salt can likely make a lot of difference.


----------



## MarkK

hmm there is plenty of reading out there, maybe i am completely mistaken here, kosher works for me though


----------



## Chef Guest

Seems to have helped with my breathing, though my right nostril is still blocked (always is)

Can't tell if I'm tasting better or not cos I just brushed my teeth. Will report back tomorrow once I've done a second nasal cleanse.


----------



## Mufasa

I have been reading everything about vapor's tongue, I could find, lately. I first experienced this about 2 months ago and then this week again. For me it happens when I vape the same juice for an extended period. After a week of vaping the same juice, all taste disappears for that juice. The problem is that I like a juice so much that I want to vape it all the time, but then the vapor's tongue hits. 
After reading all the information here and ECF, I am now also on a different juice with every tank as mentioned by people here on the forum. It is amazing how I taste all the other juices perfectly, but my favourite tastes like absolutely nothing. I will leave my favourite for a week and then see how it goes.
I also find that menthol juices destroy my tongue. Wierd, seeing that people like @Rob Fisher vape this 24/7. Menthol makes my mouth feel raw and it tends to mute all taste.

Just my experience.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Noddy

Since I had vapours tongue, I very rarely vape 2 tanks of the same juice. I carry 2 x mPT3's and rotate flavours every day. Bit of a pain to wash tanks and coils every day, but its a small price to pay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mufasa said:


> I also find that menthol juices destroy my tongue. Wierd, seeing that people like @Rob Fisher vape this 24/7. Menthol makes my mouth feel raw and it tends to mute all taste.


 
I really really have tried nearly every other juice on the planet to try and find more than one or two juices to vape... but at the end of the day it's only Menthol Ice with slight variations that I can continue to use. I'm going to be trying a few more top end juices from Seattle Vapor and Suicide Bunny as well as Bobas... but having sold a few of my REO's I'm going to wait until my new REO's arrive because I find that trying the juices in the commercial tanks isn't the right thing to do because it's not a fair shot... to test this theory I put some menthol ice in to one or two of them to test and low and behold I didn't like it that much!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

If I'm not mistaken, smelling coffee beans or ground coffee can help.

I'm sure I've read somewhere that chefs do that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mufasa

I think it is @Silver that mentioned that he keeps one device set up for fruity flavours and one device for others. I am trying the same now. I have the Tesla with mPT3 for fruity ones, MVP with mPT3 for weirder fruity mixes and a mechanical mod with PT3 for dessert/vanilla/caramel type juices. I use different juices in the different devices without washing the tanks as the flavours are quite similar. I know this is not very connoiseur-ish, but it works for me.
I have a Trident that I can use with the mechanical as well, but that is normally for weekends when I have time to fool around a bit more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Mufasa said:


> I think it is @Silver that mentioned that he keeps one device set up for fruity flavours and one device for others. I am trying the same now. I have the Tesla with mPT3 for fruity ones, MVP with mPT3 for weirder fruity mixes and a mechanical mod with PT3 for dessert/vanilla/caramel type juices. I use different juices in the different devices without washing the tanks as the flavours are quite similar. I know this is not very connoiseur-ish, but it works for me.
> I have a Trident that I can use with the mechanical as well, but that is normally for weekends when I have time to fool around a bit more.


 I do exactly the same --> Fruit in one and Tobacco in the other. Never had the tongue!! Touch wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Just ask @ShaneW about taste problems 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW

Yip I've got it really bad. I can't vape more than about 2mls of a peticular juice and it's gone... Dead. Like vaping flavorless. 
The problem is though it kills anything in that taste range. If I vape a banana juice for instance, once the taste goes, it's will kill any banana in a vape for at least 2 days. So if I then vape say strawberry and banana I'll only taste strawberry. 

I've tried every trick I've read... Menthol, cinnamon, coffee beans, head in a bucket of ice, vaping vicks... Nothing has worked. 

Just come to terms with it, it's been about 4 months now. 

Pls... I'm kidding about vaping vicks... Please don't try it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Noddy

Lol @ShaneW - I once or twice smoked vicks. I have asthma, and I felt everything closing up. I didn't have an inhaler, so I took vicks, rubbed it on a cigarette, and smoked it. It worked well....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WHeunis

ShaneW said:


> Pls... I'm kidding about vaping vicks... Please don't try it


 
I stopped to think about it first...
Sounds amazing!


----------



## Derick

WHeunis said:


> I stopped to think about it first...
> Sounds amazing!


I used to put some vicks on my cigs when I had bronchitis - Sometimes I'm amazed I'm still alive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis

Derick said:


> I used to put some vicks on my cigs when I had bronchitis - Sometimes I'm amazed I'm still alive


 
Sounds like a guy I knew in high-school... he refused to drink headache tablets, instead opting to crush and smoke em...
I always considered him to be one of those loopy folk...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

rvdwesth said:


> Never had the tongue!! .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

ShaneW said:


> Yip I've got it really bad. I can't vape more than about 2mls of a peticular juice and it's gone... Dead. Like vaping flavorless.
> The problem is though it kills anything in that taste range. If I vape a banana juice for instance, once the taste goes, it's will kill any banana in a vape for at least 2 days. So if I then vape say strawberry and banana I'll only taste strawberry.
> 
> I've tried every trick I've read... Menthol, cinnamon, coffee beans, head in a bucket of ice, vaping vicks... Nothing has worked.
> 
> Just come to terms with it, it's been about 4 months now.
> 
> Pls... I'm kidding about vaping vicks... Please don't try it



So where's the video to the ice bucket challenge you speak of?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW

It is called vicks VAPORub

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mufasa

The only thing that bothers me about this whole business is the damage I am doing to my tongue. A doctor must maybe jump in here, but in my limited knowledge, a lot of cancers are caused by constant irritations to specific part of the body. If you get a stomach ulcer, for instance, and leave it untreated for many years, it can eventually cause cancer. The same with cancer of the mouth as experienced by smokers. In my limited knowledge, the smoke constantly irritates the mouth and can eventually lead to cancer. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Now with vaping and the loss of taste or rawness of the mouth, is this not also an irritant to your mouth that can eventually lead to cancer?

I am rather stopping now, because this is becoming a very somber topic for a Friday afternoon.


----------



## ShaneW

Mufasa said:


> The only thing that bothers me about this whole business is the damage I am doing to my tongue. A doctor must maybe jump in here, but in my limited knowledge, a lot of cancers are caused by constant irritations to specific part of the body. If you get a stomach ulcer, for instance, and leave it untreated for many years, it can eventually cause cancer. The same with cancer of the mouth as experienced by smokers. In my limited knowledge, the smoke constantly irritates the mouth and can eventually lead to cancer. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Now with vaping and the loss of taste or rawness of the mouth, is this not also an irritant to your mouth that can eventually lead to cancer?
> 
> I am rather stopping now, because this is becoming a very somber topic for a Friday afternoon.



I doubt it, Look at it this way... If you work in a butchery, after a while you don't smell the smell of meat. An undertaker doesn't that smell anymore. 
Do you know what your house or clothes smell like? Both have a very distinct smell that you can't smell but others can. 

It's the same thing... Exposed to a smell or taste long enough and your brain tunes it out. Mine just seem to tune it out quicker than most. 
I noticed this a few months ago, we were working with rotting meat that we were mincing for bait (barbel fishing) everyone was gagging the entire time, I only gagged for 2 mins then I got used to the smell and it didn't bother me much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo

I'm going for two weeks with this crap(Sunday). Only had 1 1/2 days of joy with my Reo.


----------



## Jase

Menthol definitely kills my taste buds but I oh so love it. I switch to Five Pawns (something or the other) at night just to give my buds a break but come morning, I have to start the day with a menthol and a cup of coffee!


----------



## Alex

In six months I have yet to suffer from this. Perhaps the strong espresso I drink throughout the day is a help. It certainly does jar my taste buds, but probably due to the way I vape.

I constantly change flavours all the time, currently I have a "tobacco" in one Reo, and a "dessert" in the other one. And I alternate between the two constantly. So far this approach seems to work well for me.

But I think the strong dbl espresso is the key


----------



## Gazzacpt

Since I changed to unflavoured during the day and started drinking more water I haven't had a return of the dreaded vapours tongue. I treat myself to a flavour a few times a day and at night. Sad thing is even then my tastebuds switch off to the juice i vape most. I can taste other juices just fine. I had to give my favorite local juice @Oupa 's VM4 a break after vaping it for 6 months solid. I just dripped some now after a 2 month break and I can taste it properly again. Time to order up .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> Since I changed to unflavoured during the day and started drinking more water I haven't had a return of the dreaded vapours tongue. I treat myself to a flavour a few times a day and at night. Sad thing is even then my tastebuds switch off to the juice i vape most. I can taste other juices just fine. I had to give my favorite local juice @Oupa 's VM4 a break after vaping it for 6 months solid. I just dripped some now after a 2 month break and I can taste it properly again. Time to order up .



Really sorry to hear abont all you folk who have vapers tongue. Real pity
I dread ever getting this. I think it would majorly reduce the attraction of vaping for me
Big up to you guys for staying on the vape. May your taste return

@Gazzacpt , when you vape flavourless, do you vape 50/50 and at what strength?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Really sorry to hear abont all you folk who have vapers tongue. Real pity
> I dread ever getting this. I think it would majorly reduce the attraction of vaping for me
> Big up to you guys for staying on the vape. May your taste return
> 
> @Gazzacpt , when you vape flavourless, do you vape 50/50 and at what strength?


I do 50/50 6mg. I think I made a mistake on the last batch it feels closer to 9mg 3 toots and my ears get warm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> I do 50/50 6mg. I think I made a mistake on the last batch it feels closer to 9mg 3 toots and my ears get warm



Lol, i think its because you are probably on a 0.2 ohm setup
You should stick it into the Evod !


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Lol, i think its because you are probably on a 0.2 ohm setup
> You should stick it into the Evod !


Lol. Nope got it in a mild kayfun. 1.4 ohm on a mech. I can actually vape 9mg all day in a evod. But yeah that juice on my dripper and I'd probably pop a lung or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp

I am envious of your guys that can taste all the subtle flavors in juice. If I Vape a desert flavour all I can get is a sweet taste except for whirling dervish where I can get the cinnamon and tobacco and it is my favorite juice other than menthol ice from VM.

Is it vaopors tongue if you can only taste certain type of flavors and not others? I look at the reviews and use that as a guideline. 

spoke to @Silver at the vapemeet where I told him that I use his reviews to determine what I should try. Although his views on juice does not coinside my taste buds his descriptions make a huge impact on what I will try.

I don't know if trying other types of flavor that you with normally use will help but give a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

yuganp said:


> I am envious of your guys that can taste all the subtle flavors in juice. If I Vape a desert flavour all I can get is a sweet taste except for whirling dervish where I can get the cinnamon and tobacco and it is my favorite juice other than menthol ice from VM.
> 
> Is it vaopors tongue if you can only taste certain type of flavors and not others? I look at the reviews and use that as a guideline.
> 
> spoke to @Silver at the vapemeet where I told him that I use his reviews to determine what I should try. Although his views on juice does not coinside my taste buds his descriptions make a huge impact on what I will try.
> 
> I don't know if trying other types of flavor that you with normally use will help but give a try.


 
Thanks @yuganp - I am honoured that you feel that way about my juice reviews. Lol

Often, with a complex juice, I don't actually taste all the flavours totally separately. They are "lumped together" as one complex flavour. Its only when you focus hard on it and ask yourself what does this taste like, do you actually realise there is something in there that tastes like something you know. Also, I seldom can identify all the flavours on first vape. It takes me a long time of vaping it to realise. And sometimes I can only taste a particular element after eating something with a different flavour. Then it brings out that flavour.

I don't know if you have vapers tongue. I dont think so. I thought vapers tongue means you can't taste the juice at all for a while. If you can taste something sweet in a dessert juice then you are tasting something. And you get cinammon and tobacco in Whirling Dervish. I think vapers tongue sufferers would not get anything. 

All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

ShaneW said:


> Yip I've got it really bad. I can't vape more than about 2mls of a peticular juice and it's gone... Dead. Like vaping flavorless.
> The problem is though it kills anything in that taste range. If I vape a banana juice for instance, once the taste goes, it's will kill any banana in a vape for at least 2 days. So if I then vape say strawberry and banana I'll only taste strawberry.
> 
> I've tried every trick I've read... Menthol, cinnamon, coffee beans, head in a bucket of ice, vaping vicks... Nothing has worked.
> 
> Just come to terms with it, it's been about 4 months now.
> 
> Pls... I'm kidding about vaping vicks... Please don't try it


Hi Shane - I seem to have the exact same problem you described. Vaping "Claim Your Throne" for about a week (very recently quit smoking completely - previously was down to one-a-day for a few weeks). Now, its as though its totally flavourless. I'm also not getting a lot of other similar desert/sweet flavours. When I vape Elvis' Breakfast, I get the peanut butter, but the banana is totally gone. Suicide Bunny OB also practically flavourless for me now. This morning I was all good, now, no flavour at all. One thing though.... I'm starting to think, after a lot I'm reading, that the Nautilus Mini and BVC coils _might _be a common denominator or making things worse??


----------



## ShaneW

KB_314 said:


> Hi Shane - I seem to have the exact same problem you described. Vaping "Claim Your Throne" for about a week (very recently quit smoking completely - previously was down to one-a-day for a few weeks). Now, its as though its totally flavourless. I'm also not getting a lot of other similar desert/sweet flavours. When I vape Elvis' Breakfast, I get the peanut butter, but the banana is totally gone. Suicide Bunny OB also practically flavourless for me now. This morning I was all good, now, no flavour at all. One thing though.... I'm starting to think, after a lot I'm reading, that the Nautilus Mini and BVC coils _might _be a common denominator or making things worse??




Interesting deduction and you are not the first person to suggest this. However... this happened to me way before the I started to use the nautilus in all my other tanks/RDAs/RTAs.
My only suggestion is to vape something completely different for about 2 days like menthol and/or fruit. I dont enjoy menthol and fruit but it helps to reset my taste buds.

Good luck, I feel your pain


----------



## zadiac

I just make sure that I have at least 3 or 4 diff flavors at any given time and make sure that I rotate regularly. I never get vapor's tongue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

I agree @ShaneW even your adv loses its effect after a few days of vaping it . What I do is load my all day device with my adv juice and load my back up device with a different juice for night time vape. In most cases it's a dessert type but for a change ill go with a fruit. Not a menthol fan so don't keep any of those types on hand. This seems to work with keeping the flavours popping all the time


----------



## rogue zombie

zadiac said:


> I just make sure that I have at least 3 or 4 diff flavors at any given time and make sure that I rotate regularly. I never get vapor's tongue.



Yip exactly.

I have this with custard now, because it's the only flavour type of juices I've had for a week, and now I can't really taste any.

I've done this before, and vaping a few tanks of something completely different sorted it out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Thompson

Hi Everyone, I was just wondering what you guys recommend for vaper's tongue?

So far I find, strong mint gum, strong mint juice or lots of water the best way to deal with this.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## zadiac

Coffee. I use only coffee. Works the best. Preferably strong and black. Resets the pallet quickly. Every vape after a mouthful off coffee is like a first taste of the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## John Thompson

Thanks @zadiac. Must it be the filtered (beans) kind or regular like jacobs etc?


----------



## johan

A lick of Marmite, and your taste buds get such a fright, they will never disappoint you again

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## John Thompson

johan said:


> A lick of Marmite, and your taste buds get such a fright, they will never disappoint you again
> 
> View attachment 29295



LOL... I hate marmite.. too many bad childhood memories..

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## zadiac

John Thompson said:


> Thanks @zadiac. Must it be the filtered (beans) kind or regular like jacobs etc?



Doesn't matter. Filtered or instant. Try it. Vape a little, then take a mouthful of coffee and then vape again. You'll see.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## John Thompson

zadiac said:


> Doesn't matter. Filtered or instant. Try it. Vape a little, then take a mouthful of coffee and then vape again. You'll see.



just tried it. it definitely seems to work. Thank you!! When I feel brave ill definitely try the marmite as well.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

As @zadiac said, coffee really works. Last time I had massive flu and some vaper's tongue. Chewed 4 or 5 coffee beans whole, swallowed off with a liter or so of water and switched to unflavored menthol for a day.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## stevie g

drop your Nic % helps as well. Nic masks the flavour with its pepperiness.


----------



## DarkSide

This morning I had filled my tank with Lemon Bar from Clouds of Icarus (6mg nic) and after a sip on my nespresso, thought my taste buds had died, tasted worse than licking marmite, quickly changed to Purple Alien and "back to normal". Probably only me, but Lemon Bar and coffee just do not go together.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide

Thanks johan, only looked at the picture of your marmite now and could not stop laughing...Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Sprint said:


> drop your Nic % helps as well. Nic masks the flavour with its pepperiness.


Well dropping nic strength definitely makes juice taste better. 3mg is more flavourful than 12mg. 
But in the case of vapours tongue the tastebuds have actually fatigued. Its gotten so use to a particular flavour that you actually don't taste it. Happens to me with strawberry vapes I love em so much I'll vape it for weeks straight. 
In that case lowering nic is going to do jack. I normally brush my teeth and tongue, drink lots of water and switch to unflavoured or menthol for a bit. 
It happens to new vapers alot because they haven't learnt to switch up flavours and hydrate.
Also the buds are recovering from years of abuse and now you assulting them flavours that haven't tasted so good in years.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## John Thompson

I have tried 11mg and 0, replaced coils, cleaned the tank etc. One thing I did try is pull out the old neti pot, quick saline rinse and boom. Taste is better but still not the same. Double Mint with red bull flavour is workable for now.


----------



## Ravynheart

Tea. Regularly sipping tea (hot or cold) any type helps. 
at least that's what I use and I haven't had problems


----------



## MarkDBN

Water, fruit, and a cycle of different flavour based juices keeps it at bay. Coffee is definitely an instant reset.


----------



## Ravynheart

What do you use when coffee and gum doesn't work anymore and how often should one change flavours?


----------



## johan

Ravynheart said:


> What do you use when coffee and gum doesn't work anymore and how often should one change flavours?



a lick of the horrendous Marmaite, (one lick and your taste buds will kneel forever more):

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## John Thompson

Ravynheart said:


> What do you use when coffee and gum doesn't work anymore and how often should one change flavours?


Hi @Ravynheart, I smoke 2 - 3 different flavours a day now and it hasn't happened again. One tank at a time. I have about 15 different flavours to choose from. PS What fixed this for me was a tank of menthol through a regular 2 ohm dual coil ecig. The reason I am mentioning this lower powered device is because having 2-4 second pulls on the higher resistance coil obviously has more contact time for the menthol on the palette compared to sub ohm vaping. The coffee, gum etc didn't work. Only provided short term relief. Same as lemon or lime in water. Also increase your water intake.


----------



## Andre

John Thompson said:


> Hi @Ravynheart, I *smoke* 2 - 3 different flavours a day now ....


Smoke?? Vape!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

They say that deeply inhaling the aroma of fresh coffee beans, until you no longer smell the beans does a full reset of your olfactory receptors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Thompson

Honestly, I tried it all. lemon, coffee, marmite, citrus fruits, mouth wash, brushing my teeth 3 times a day, etc. Everything short of actually replacing my mouth. The best thing for me was a good strong menthol, 3ml tank. next day sorted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ravynheart

I can't use menthol. It doesn't agree with my asthma, along with very acidic citrus vapes. (the only time vaping ever affect my asthma actually.) coffee stopped working. I'm thinking of cutting down on my usage but the last time I did that I got horrid nicotine withdrawal. 
Thinking of trying the coffee beans. It's annoying because I can't taste anything I vape unless I exhale through my nose


----------



## GerharddP

The best thing i can think of doing is to drink very sweet, very carbonated soft-drinks. That bite of the gas plus the sweetness of the drink I think resets it for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

Stoney

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

zadiac said:


> Coffee. I use only coffee. Works the best. Preferably strong and black. Resets the pallet quickly. Every vape after a mouthful off coffee is like a first taste of the juice.


Must admit I wasn't sure what this vapers tongue is, but I tend to agree with you, beeing a coffee junkie might explain why I didn't know what it was


----------



## DarkSide

Nespresso and / or good imported filter coffee, flavoured sparkling water


----------



## Ravynheart

Using strepsils (got a mildly sore throat) and filtered coffee. It's definitely helping. Hope I have enough taste restored by tomorrow morning for the mini vape meet


----------



## Viper_SA

Really try this, chew 5-10 coffee beans. I suck them first to soften them a bit. The slowly chew. Chew, hold, chew, hold etc etc. Swallow down with a liter of water. Any flavour milkshake. I prefer banana or bubblegum. Vape you shittiest juice for abit ( to discourage further vaping). Did that last nigh and was fine this morning. Some good mouthwash also helps. Drop the power and do mouth to lung for the evening too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ravynheart

I'll chew the coffee beans. Definitely worth a try!


----------



## Silver

Hi @Ravynheart 
Good luck with the vapers tongue. Hope it comes right for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ravynheart

Thank you @Silver hopefully it will go away soon!


----------



## kev mac

John Thompson said:


> Hi Everyone, I was just wondering what you guys recommend for vaper's tongue?
> 
> So far I find, strong mint gum, strong mint juice or lots of water the best way to deal with this.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


You can try a table spoon of apple cider vinegar .Aside from a vape tongue cure it is a supposed health panacea.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ravynheart

UPDATE: finally tasting my vape again. Chewing coffee beans has proven to be the most effective treatment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Nightwalker

When you vape, you start to lose those gorgeously blended flavours.
What do you do?
Without empting your tank

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Eequinox

shaun patrick said:


> When you vape, you start to lose those gorgeously blended flavours.
> What do you do?
> Without empting your tank


have plenty of water that helps a lot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nightwalker

Eequinox said:


> have plenty of water that helps a lot


Ironically I just sipped iron brew, something different than what I am used to and voilà. But definitely water


----------



## zadiac

Coffee. Trust me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Nightwalker

zadiac said:


> Coffee. Trust me.


Well that's easy. I'm a coffee junkie. I'll try right now


----------



## zadiac

The stronger, the better. Black, if possible, but any coffee will do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

zadiac said:


> The stronger, the better. Black, if possible, but any coffee will do.


It helps. Ty


----------



## blujeenz

It might also depend on what juice you're vaping, I like my dark filter coffees HOC anything in a 4 strength, but I vaped so much VM legends Monroe that my coffee tasted flat.
I then tried a quick listerine rinse, needless to say you have to wait a while before normal taste programming resumes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis

I know it's a technicality, but its not your tongue that is getting affected.
Its your olfactory glands and sinusses.

Try some nasal decongestant spray.
Sure, its kinda gross and leaves your whole face feeling funky for a minute, but after that, all is well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drmzindec

Tried and tested! Water is your best friend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Ty mate


Drmzindec said:


> Tried and tested! Water is your best friend!


----------



## method1

Only thing that works for me is taking a break for a day or two ;-(

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nightwalker

method1 said:


> Only thing that works for me is taking a break for a day or two ;-(


No!!! Not an option. I gotta vape

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## method1

shaun patrick said:


> No!!! Not an option. I gotta vape



In that case.. 15-20L of water a day should work

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Nightwalker

method1 said:


> In that case.. 15-20L of water a day should work


Lol.


----------



## Tom. F

zadiac said:


> Coffee. Trust me.


Agreed. Black coffee is the charm. Full taste coffee and full taste vape. When tasting diy inventions there's no substitute.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Tom. F said:


> Agreed. Black coffee is the charm. Full taste coffee and full taste vape. When tasting diy inventions there's no substitute.



lol......In this post you agree with what I said, but in my post you disagree? Very confusing....lol


----------



## Nightwalker

zadiac said:


> lol......In this post you agree with what I said, but in my post you disagree? Very confusing....lol


Pressed the wrong button mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom. F

zadiac said:


> lol......In this post you agree with what I said, but in my post you disagree? Very confusing....lol


Sorry, I had many beers in me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rebel

shaun patrick said:


> When you vape, you start to lose those gorgeously blended flavours.
> What do you do?
> Without empting your tank



Vapers tongue is the worst thing to have.

Coffee helps, i drink a lot of water also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

I found very strong mint helps me a lot. My brother uses a glass of red wine. But I havent had that happen to me since I stopped the crappy chinese blends from vape mob - weirdly all their juice except the mint did that to me. Now I avoid melon and mango flavours since it seems to be the guilty parties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Rebel said:


> This is the worst thing to have.
> 
> Coffee helps, i drink a lot of water also.


I've just tried to shock my tongue with stoneys ginger beer. Well.. It woke my tongue up for sure. But its not my taste


----------



## Wyvern

shaun patrick said:


> I've just tried to shock my tongue with stoneys ginger beer. Well.. It woke my tongue up for sure. But its not my taste


If its not the tongue then it is time to recoil and rewick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Wyvern said:


> If its not the tongue then it is time to recoil and rewick.


Oops, sorry. Meant ginger beer is not my taste. To my liking. Lol


----------



## Wyvern

shaun patrick said:


> Oops, sorry. Meant ginger beer is not my taste. To my liking. Lol


Bwhahahaha ^5 I am so happy to hear I am not the only one. Weirdly if you have honey in the house eat 2 teaspoons of that - it also worked for me.


----------



## zadiac

Switching every few toots between flavors also helps to not get vaper's fatigue. That's why I always vape on two devices with different flavors at a time. I never get vaper's fatigue anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker

zadiac said:


> Switching every few toots between flavors also helps to not get vaper's fatigue. That's why I always vape on two devices with different flavors at a time. I never get vaper's fatigue anymore.


Sigh. Still got it. Tried everything except sniffing coffee.


----------



## Wyvern

It can take a few days or even a week

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

shaun patrick said:


> Sigh. Still got it. Tried everything except sniffing coffee.



Then I'm sorry my friend. I'm out of advice for this then. Hopefully someone else has some other advice for you. Good luck with this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Just to revive this quick... If you can eat a spoonful of soya sauce the dark kind rather. It's an instant reset

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey

Wyvern said:


> Just to revive this quick... If you can eat a spoonful of soya sauce the dark kind rather. It's an instant reset
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I find that a heaped mixed spoonful of fishpaste and / or bully beef, golden syrup and basil pesto also does the trick

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP

Suck a Halls menthol works wonders

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wazarmoto

zadiac said:


> Coffee. Trust me.


I chew 2-3 coffee beans. Works perfectly for me

Sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox

Lingogrey said:


> I find that a heaped mixed spoonful of fishpaste and / or bully beef, golden syrup and basil pesto also does the trick


that would reset everything even my bowel movements

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

I stopped getting vapors tongue when I stopped using my subtank mini - My Bellus and Lush has conquered vapors tongue -- and when you have too much of a flavour, add something new on top of a last ml of something else- obviously blends that go - I buy my flavours in accordance to each other, so that they could be comfortably mixed without even potentially producing a bad side.

Black coffee has been a helper of resolving some sinuses, however, use a tongue brush when you start and end your days?
A tongue brush will get you further than Listerine -> Tongue is connected to your heart.

Coconut Oil is meant to help if you rinse your mouth out with that, and this will also trump Listerine.

Last resort is something plain: Water, bread, a cracker. Something that offers variance to what your sense are constantly sensing.
I would also suggest holding your inhalation till you feel the taste too. If using Nic strength under 9mg I guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I haven't found a quick fix that works every time, sometimes coffee works, sometimes water, sometimes chewing on freshly chopped ginger root works. But, sometimes nothing fixes the problem, when this happens the only thing left is vaping on high PG unflavoured juice for a few (3-5) days does a pretty good job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Some preventative measures are also a good idea, especially if you are one of the unlucky sods prone to frequent bouts of vaper's fatigue.

Have a selection of different flavours on hand at all times

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

All the above posts are relevant, however for those nicotine addicts that are worried about going back to stinkies because your juice tastes awful, if you can manage to chew some Nicorette for 48-72 hours, you will find that your juices all taste wonderful again.

Worked for me...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MickyD

Hi Fellow Vapers

Something i need to understand more about the title Vaper Tongue.

a few questions on it i would really like to know more about this subject:

1. how do you get Vapors tongue 
2. how do you get rid of it 
3. important things to know about Vapors tongue 

thanks guys 

really looking forward to some good info on the above


----------



## Silver

MickyD said:


> Hi Fellow Vapers
> 
> Something i need to understand more about the title Vaper Tongue.
> 
> a few questions on it i would really like to know more about this subject:
> 
> 1. how do you get Vapors tongue
> 2. how do you get rid of it
> 3. important things to know about Vapors tongue
> 
> thanks guys
> 
> really looking forward to some good info on the above



Hi @MickyD

Vapers Tongue refers to a problem where a vaper stops being able to taste some or all juices. Its usually a case of fatigue on the olfactory senses. Often caused by vaping too much of the same flavour. But there are other causes.

Common remedy is to stop vaping for a while, drink lots of water and/or try vaping different juices. Menthols sometimes help to reset the taste buds. There are many other remedies too.

My advice is to try have multiple juices in rotation and vape a bit of this and a bit of that so you dont overtire your taste buds. Also drink a lot of water. The vapour tends to make our mouths and bodies a bit dry, so you need to increase fluid intake a bit.

*I have found a few existing threads on vapers tongue and have merged them and renamed this thread as the official vapers tongue thread. May this thread henceforth be the place we discuss vapers tongue. *I have also stickied this thread. If any of you see any other vapers tongue threads, let me know here with a link and we can consider merging them in if appropriate.

@MickyD , I have moved your post to this thread. Take a look at it from page 1 - it goes back a long way and there are lots of discussions about this topic and lots of suggested remedies.

Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

The dreaded vapors tongue! all you can do is switch to a strong flavour juice for a few days and try all the tricks mentioned but doesn't work sadly for everyone. I use to suffer a lot from it but since i stopped having an ADV and varied my flavours it's completely stopped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sash

First you get yourself a hot curry...a real ring stinger! Then you wash down with an ice cold can of Coke (god knows you'll need it) then about a half an hour later( after a small ad break) you drink a glass of water every 20 mins or so. Result= vapors tongue gone and a nicely cleansed system 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Day 4 of my first vaper's tongue. Was proud on the first day but now its getting enough.

Tried everything, espresso coffee beans, fishermans friend mints, vinegar, changed flavours many times with no luck. Works for 2 puffs then numb again. Food I can taste but vaping is gone. Completely. And my first diy batch is ready to test after their steep. Hope this doesnt last too long.


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Day 4 of my first vaper's tongue. Was proud on the first day but now its getting enough.
> 
> Tried everything, espresso coffee beans, fishermans friend mints, vinegar, changed flavours many times with no luck. Works for 2 puffs then numb again. Food I can taste but vaping is gone. Completely. And my first diy batch is ready to test after their steep. Hope this doesnt last too long.



Sorry to hear @Adephi 
Hope it comes right soon

If you havent already tried it, perhaps try vaping unflavoured a bit - and drinking a lot more water. That might also help

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear @Adephi
> Hope it comes right soon
> 
> If you havent already tried it, perhaps try vaping unflavoured a bit - and drinking a lot more water. That might also help



Have done the unflavoured thing for a day. Drinking loads of water. I havent tried stopping vaping for a few days as the other google drs prescribed. But if i do that i will fall back to stinkies. And i will rather lick my dogs butt before i do that again. Will just pull through. Got loads of coffee beans in the kitchen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Adephi said:


> And i will rather lick my dogs butt before i do that again




@Adephi I think it is perhaps unfair on your relationship with your dog to ignore it, now that you have started vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

I have been fortunate enough not have have had vapers tongue for longer than a day. But that was a long while ago when i vaped 1 flavor for days and had no change. Then i started having 3 to 4 different juice flavors a day. And gone was the stale taste. I do use fishermans friend and koffee on a daily basis inbetween vapes and have not had any problems since then. Hope you get the flavor back in your vape. @Adephi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Adephi said:


> Day 4 of my first vaper's tongue. Was proud on the first day but now its getting enough.
> 
> Tried everything, espresso coffee beans, fishermans friend mints, vinegar, changed flavours many times with no luck. Works for 2 puffs then numb again. Food I can taste but vaping is gone. Completely. And my first diy batch is ready to test after their steep. Hope this doesnt last too long.


It's a total bummer a case of the VT,I've been cursed a couple of times and my tip is a tsp.of ACV.It has been said that wine tasters use the inhalation of coffee grounds to revive the sense of taste .It is one of the most frustrating afflictions for a Vaper and unfortunately cutting back or (God forbid) stopping for a day or three is probably the best cure.
Hang in there, for this too shall pass. PS, it has probably been previously mentioned but a strong menthol vape can help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Thanks for all the advice guys. Been sniffing and chewing coffee beans all night. Refilling my tank with a new juice. Still a noob so I havent developed MMS (multiple mod syndrome) yet. Will have to treat myself over Christmas and get an extra device. 

Also water and mints.

The funny thing is it was a menthol vape that gave me VT. Opus Sonic is such an awesome summer vape. Couldnt get enough of it. So not sure if another menthol will work.


----------



## johan

@Adephi a "lick of your dog's Butt" might just be the miracle cure for vapes-tongue .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

johan said:


> @Adephi a "lick of your dog's Butt" might just be the miracle cure for vapes-tongue .


Yeah anything will taste good after that!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig

Wiener Vape Panama is the solution. You can never have too much of it. Some menthols do become overwhelming but so far I've been using Panama for about 1.5 weeks as an ADV and still use it as an ADV without switching. The menthol in Panama isn't too strong and the fruits really pop in it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

When all else fails some nice spicey and salty Biltong helps get rid of my Vapours Tongue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

After about 7 days i can finally taste again. Diving into my diy mixes to see what i created.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

My old solution still works the best (similar to "licking your dog's butt" - just wee more hygienic): 'One lick and you are cured for life' 
:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> My old solution still works the best (similar to "licking your dog's butt" - just wee more hygienic): 'One lick and you are cured for life'
> :


or

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Faheem777

The solution that has worked for me and has now formed part of my daily routine, before I go to bed I gargle with listerine and use saline nasal spray up each nostril. Taste has a lot to do with your nose and pg dries up your nose, that’s where the saline nasal spray comes in and moisturises your nasal cavities. Haven’t had vapers tongue since I started this routine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Since rotating my flavours around frequently, I have managed to avoid getting vaper’s tongue. It may just be my imagination, but I noticed I am more likely to get it if I lean towards the sweeter flavours (even if I rotate them).

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Carnival said:


> Since rotating my flavours around frequently, I have managed to avoid getting vaper’s tongue. It may just be my imagination, but I noticed I am more likely to get it if I lean towards the sweeter flavours (even if I rotate them).



This vapers tongue is somewhat of a mystery @Carnival and seems to affect people in different ways.

I'd say rotating juices frequently across different flavour profiles and drinking lots of water are the ways to help prevent it. That has worked for me. I vape tobaccoes, fruity menthols and the occasional desserts on rotation and they all seem to work to complement each other and prevent my taste buds from getting overloaded. I think that lower intensity vaping helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Noooooooooo! Vapors Tongue hit me yesterday for the first time. I can't taste my favourite SNLV 18 anymore. 
I started vaping my ass-juice, aka Papa Smurf, this morning again. Let's see how long I can stomach this. 
Goin to try all of the remedies in the meantime. Stay tuned............

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

this works for me
Tfa Ripe Strawberry 8%
Fa Arctic Winter 5%


----------



## method1

What is working for me lately is Angostura Bitters. Seems to clear the palate nicely.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Juices started tasting like purr vg last night, after about three Thai dragon chillies mixed with my morning breakfast all was well again.... unclogged sinuses was an additional bonus

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Chew some coffee beans, have a sip of apple cider vinegar and pop a fisherman's friend every now and then.

Yes its horrible, but you can't taste anything anyway.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

Or just do what I did today. Vaped ass juice the whole day. Went back to SNLV 18 tonight and that wonderful taste was back. 
My tongue thanked me and apologized for letting me down, and promised to never pull a stunt like that again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Waine

Has anyone ever had the “Vapers tongue” version where you wick a coil, forget to test pulse it after juicing up, put on the top cap, have a drag and Bam! That crack, the all familiar explosion that spits a drop of hot juice on the tongue — leaving a blister. Happened to me yesterday. I will never forget to pre Pulse a freshly wicked coil again. Moreover, I must learn to “purge” before each drag. Just like most of the reviewers do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Waine said:


> Has anyone ever had the “Vapers tongue” version where you wick a coil, forget to test pulse it after juicing up, put on the top cap, have a drag and Bam! That crack, the all familiar explosion that spits a drop of hot juice on the tongue — leaving a blister. Happened to me yesterday. I will never forget to pre Pulse a freshly wicked coil again. Moreover, I must learn to “purge” before each drag. Just like most of the reviewers do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 On the bright side, at least you remembered to put the cap back on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> Has anyone ever had the “Vapers tongue” version where you wick a coil, forget to test pulse it after juicing up, put on the top cap, have a drag and Bam! That crack, the all familiar explosion that spits a drop of hot juice on the tongue — leaving a blister. Happened to me yesterday. I will never forget to pre Pulse a freshly wicked coil again. Moreover, I must learn to “purge” before each drag. Just like most of the reviewers do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can relate @Waine
It has happened to me before

I also get quite a loud initial pop on the Avo24 if its been sitting for a while. So I fire it at arms length first. Haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Juices started tasting like purr vg last night, after about three Thai dragon chillies mixed with my morning breakfast all was well again.... unclogged sinuses was an additional bonus


Hope you remember to freeze a roll tonight, those chillies burn twice, and it's not going to be in you sinus.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Room Fogger said:


> Hope you remember to freeze a roll tonight, those chillies burn twice, and it's not going to be in you sinus.


Handstands in the shower

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Waine

Guys....I will “shoot for the hip”. I get sick of e-liquid so quickly. Especially; cereals, puddings, cakes, custards, tobaccos, sherbets, bubblegums and cool drinks. It’s actually disappointing sometimes.

My only resolve is to have a variety of fruity / menthol / mint / berry, and sometimes not so minty, vibe going. Also a dash of VG dilute of 6mg Nic mix gets me past the old “vapers tongue”.

I even got put off DIY, as my most of my juices were “heavy”, and just unpleasant. 

But when I hit that right combination with my latest 3 favourites juices— man-oh-man, it’s great. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vabio

Hi all! Don't know if I am experiencing vapors tongue. Still can taste the vape but not as strong as It use to be. 

What is freaking me out even more is the raw tongue feeling. Its constant. Been vaping for 8days now. Cosmic fog the sour melon and also the berry one. 

Know i got to mix those flavours even more. Getting more liquid in next week. 

But the raw tongue feeling. Is that the juice? 

I don't chain vape. The tank i use is the crown 3. Voopoo drag mod. Mainly vape at 80w. 6mg nicotine. 

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

When you say raw tongue @vabio , do you mean it tingles or is it painful or burning?

I would say try a different juice
Then try a lower nic strength and see if it improves
You can also try vape at a lower power and see what happens

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

vabio said:


> Hi all! Don't know if I am experiencing vapors tongue. Still can taste the vape but not as strong as It use to be.
> 
> What is freaking me out even more is the raw tongue feeling. Its constant. Been vaping for 8days now. Cosmic fog the sour melon and also the berry one.
> 
> Know i got to mix those flavours even more. Getting more liquid in next week.
> 
> But the raw tongue feeling. Is that the juice?
> 
> I don't chain vape. The tank i use is the crown 3. Voopoo drag mod. Mainly vape at 80w. 6mg nicotine.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I see sour in the one juice, maybe cut down on that for a test. I get the “raw” tongue feeling if I eat too many sour things, don’t know if juice wise it will have the same effect in a juice. May be worth a try.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vabio

Silver said:


> When you say raw tongue @vabio , do you mean it tingles or is it painful or burning?
> 
> I would say try a different juice
> Then try a lower nic strength and see if it improves
> You can also try vape at a lower power and see what happens


All of the above @Silver. And the feeling is constant not only just when i vape. Going to change the juice and see what is happening. I have a juice here that I don't really like. Widow. Will try that and see what happens. New juices only arriving next week. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vabio

Room Fogger said:


> I see sour in the one juice, maybe cut down on that for a test. I get the “raw” tongue feeling if I eat too many sour things, don’t know if juice wise it will have the same effect in a juice. May be worth a try.


Hi room fogger. Yeah that can be the case definitely. Been doing the sour one more then any other. 

Will switch to berry and widow now. Take a break from the sour one. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

vabio said:


> All of the above @Silver. And the feeling is constant not only just when i vape. Going to change the juice and see what is happening. I have a juice here that I don't really like. Widow. Will try that and see what happens. New juices only arriving next week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Ya, sometimes one is sensitive to certain flavours
I also get tingling on my tongue from some juices - but it doesnt stay for long - and I quite like it
Lol

You need to experiment with a variety of juices to see what works best for you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vabio

Silver said:


> Ya, sometimes one is sensitive to certain flavours
> I also get tingling on my tongue from some juices - but it doesnt stay for long - and I quite like it
> Lol
> 
> You need to experiment with a variety of juices to see what works best for you


Hi Silver, this is more then just a tingling feeling . Its more like Room Fogger said. That really "raw" feeling after a lot of sour sweets. 

Got the widow in now. Its a bit softer on the tongue. Although I stil got that "raw" feeling. 

Yeah you right can be a sensitivity, but think I kinda over did it on the melon sour juice. 

So a view days without it should do the trick I hope. Just refuse to go back to the stinkies. 

Luckily I got some new juices on the way. 
Beard vape no51 that is a custard if I am not mistaken, and OFE peach cobbler. 

So will be mixing up the flavours to ensure I don't fall in this trap again. Unfortunately I don't have a vape shop nearby so got to order in. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Good luck and let us know how it goes @vabio 
Also make sure you are drinking a bit more water while vaping. It does tend to dehydrate us - 
That might also make the raw tongue situation a bit better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vabio

Silver said:


> Good luck and let us know how it goes @vabio
> Also make sure you are drinking a bit more water while vaping. It does tend to dehydrate us -
> That might also make the raw tongue situation a bit better


Thank you @Silver. Already do a lot of water. But think I will up it even more now. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sash

Are you suffering from Vaper's Tongue?
TRY OUT our sparkling water for an almost immediate cure.
*BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE!!*

If you buy 2 bottles of ice cold sparkling water from your nearest convenience store, you can have twice the power of curing vaper's tongue!!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi

Room Fogger said:


> I see sour in the one juice, maybe cut down on that for a test. I get the “raw” tongue feeling if I eat too many sour things, don’t know if juice wise it will have the same effect in a juice. May be worth a try.





vabio said:


> Hi Silver, this is more then just a tingling feeling . Its more like Room Fogger said. That really "raw" feeling after a lot of sour sweets.
> 
> Got the widow in now. Its a bit softer on the tongue. Although I stil got that "raw" feeling.
> 
> Yeah you right can be a sensitivity, but think I kinda over did it on the melon sour juice.
> 
> So a view days without it should do the trick I hope. Just refuse to go back to the stinkies.
> 
> Luckily I got some new juices on the way.
> Beard vape no51 that is a custard if I am not mistaken, and OFE peach cobbler.
> 
> So will be mixing up the flavours to ensure I don't fall in this trap again. Unfortunately I don't have a vape shop nearby so got to order in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Malic acid is used in both sour sweets and sour juices. And it can be the cause of the raw feeling.

As all the advice above, try some different juice and drink lots of water.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vabio

Sash said:


> Are you suffering from Vaper's Tongue?
> TRY OUT our sparkling water for an almost immediate cure.
> *BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE!!*
> 
> If you buy 2 bottles of ice cold sparkling water from your nearest convenience store, you can have twice the power of curing vaper's tongue!!


Lol!!! 

Do I get one free If I buy 2?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sash

vabio said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> Do I get one free If I buy 2?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


*NO.* You get twice the power!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vabio

Sash said:


> *NO.* You get twice the power!


O Goodie!!!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vabio

Okay day 3 after completely leaving the sour melon.... Cured! No more "raw" feeling. 

Lessons learned

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sash

vabio said:


> Okay day 3 after completely leaving the sour melon.... Cured! No more "raw" feeling.
> 
> Lessons learned
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Now you know that when life gives you sour melons, its best to leave them alone.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vabio

Sash said:


> Now you know that when life gives you sour melons, its best to leave them alone.


Definitely 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Glad to hear you figured it out @vabio !
Vape on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vabio

Silver said:


> Glad to hear you figured it out @vabio !
> Vape on!


Thank you!!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok since I started vaping I never had this vapers tongue. Now suddenly the last week it started. There for a day, then suddenly gone for a few hours, then back again.
Im kind of confused, still vaping same juices that I always use. Why now? Blindesambok? Te veel kukpraat?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DizZyRaScaL

Sniffing some fresh coffee beans can "reset" your palette.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix

Any sinus problems lately @Jean claude Vaaldamme? I’ve been lucky for quite a while now but used to get Vapers tongue at the onset of a cold. 

My quick fix was actually chewing a fresh coffee bean (disgusting, I know!) as opposed to only smelling them. Some say coconut oil works but it didn’t for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Asterix said:


> Any sinus problems lately @Jean claude Vaaldamme? I’ve been lucky for quite a while now but used to get Vapers tongue at the onset of a cold.
> 
> My quick fix was actually chewing a fresh coffee bean (disgusting, I know!) as opposed to only smelling them. Some say coconut oil works but it didn’t for me.


I was born with sinus problems, was only better while I was smoking. I did have a sore throat from aircon at Sun city on monday morning, and maybe thats when this started. Havent gone over to a cold, but then again I drink so much brandy I never get a flu or a cold

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok since I started vaping I never had this vapers tongue. Now suddenly the last week it started. There for a day, then suddenly gone for a few hours, then back again.
> Im kind of confused, still vaping same juices that I always use. Why now? Blindesambok? Te veel kukpraat?



That's not cool @Jean claude Vaaldamme 

I tend to agree with @Asterix - could be the onset of some flu or something like that.

Could also be not enough water intake.
Also, try a few other juices you dont normally try - maybe mix it up a bit more than normal. That can help too.

I get some days when I can taste the vape but its not vivid - its a bit bland. Not often, but sometimes that happens. Like once every month or so. Not sure why that happens. But I do all the above - and sometimes even just dont vape for a few hours. Then the palate usually goes back to normal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sash

Soda Water and a fresh minty icey juice and youre sorted!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Darius1332

Those super strong fisherman's mints also help me when I get issues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Darius1332 said:


> Those super strong fisherman's mints also help me when I get issues.



Fishermans Friend
What a mint!
I second that @Darius1332

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Jean claude Vaaldamme As they say, "This too shall pass" - meanwhile it must be horrible for you. After all, it's all about the flavour; 'bout the flavour; 'bout the flavour.

Try vaping a minty juice and if that fails, I heard somewhere that sucking a lemon kick-starts the taste buds.

To prevent vaper's tongue in the future:
Switch flavours every few hours and, even while vaping the same flavour, have a puff or two of something else in betweeen e.g. I always have another mod with either a minty or vanilla juice, and I'll take a puff of that every hour or so. 

I like using vanilla because it has a neutral flavour which doesn't clash with the other juice which is being vaped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Fishermans Friend
> What a mint!
> I second that @Darius1332



Oh my vape, @Silver! These things will blow the vaper and his mod to the moon - and not back!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Oh my vape, @Silver! These things will blow the vaper and his mod to the moon - and not back!



When I was a smoker I always had a packet of those in my car. I would often put two in my mouth, sometimes three.

They were strong and I found it worked well to freshen my breath. 

Haven't had them since I started vaping. I see they now come in a multitude of flavours. Am gonna get a pack next time I see them and try one for old time's sake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash

Silver said:


> When I was a smoker I always had a packet of those in my car. I would often put two in my mouth, sometimes three.
> 
> They were strong and I found it worked well to freshen my breath.
> 
> Haven't had them since I started vaping. I see they now come in a multitude of flavours. Am gonna get a pack next time I see them and try one for old time's sake.


The cherry and the the green pack!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vyperrr

Rowan Francis said:


> @ShaneW . If you read the other threads about this you will learm that it's your nose reaction to an overload of a smell/taste . Same if you were to stand in a butchery for the whole day .Eventually your nose tones down the smell of meat. To counter this change flavours every few hours or smell dark roasted coffee beans for 5 mins .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



whatsup ya'll okay so this is my first post on this forum and i'd have to say i agree with changing liquids and devices. cheerio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

I have a recipe called VTR

Vape tongue remedy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vyperrr

Stranger said:


> I have a recipe called VTR
> 
> Vape tongue remedy


 lol whats the secret


----------



## Stranger

If i told you then it would not be a secret

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vyperrr

VTR secret is called the *RDA*


----------

